

Towards a Standard Parser Generator - alexk
http://www.python.org/community/sigs/retired/parser-sig/towards-standard/

======
buster
Just wondering: I can't find a date for those tests.. (testing was done on a
600 MHz Ultrasparc and most sources are from the 90s?).

Also i am wondering why pyparsing[1] isn't even mentioned in the "other
parsers" section. Or boost::spirit[2].

    
    
      [1] http://pyparsing.wikispaces.com/
      [2] http://boost-spirit.com/home/
    

edit: Ok, i see. It's not about a standard module for parsing in python but
they tried to find a good solution for parsing XML in PyXML. It recommends
YAPPS as standard parser generator for python in the end. I guess one would
have to redo this _today_ to come up with results on a modern machine with
currently available libraries.

~~~
dalke
The latest citations is from 2001. It quotes SPARK and not its intellectual
descendant PLY. It doesn't mention PyParsing. It's from the Parser SIG, which
is "retired."

Yes, this is an old document.

~~~
buster
Also i've seen that the YAPPS-developer stopped development in 2003..

